# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 02/11/2006 (14η)

## lifesea

Mήπως πρέπει να κανουμε συνάντηση?
Μήπως πρέπει να πάμε για καφεδάκι?
Μήπως να γνωρίσουμε νέα μέλη?

Ανάμεσα στις ημερομηνιες 1/11/2006 & 3/11/2006 τι επιλεγετε?

----------


## Petros

31 Noεμβρη.

----------


## efouskayak

Εγώ αν όλα πάνε καλά μετα τις 15/11 θα μπορώ πάλι να συμμετέχω.

----------


## Kyriakos

> Εγώ αν όλα πάνε καλά μετα τις 15/11 θα μπορώ πάλι να συμμετέχω.


Δεν πειράζει... για καινούργια μέλη λέμε....

----------


## efouskayak

> Δεν πειράζει... για καινούργια μέλη λέμε....


Μου φαίνεται πάλι μόνος σου θέλεις να τα πιείς  :Very Happy:

----------


## Petros

Εχει υποσχεθει να ειναι καλη την τριτη φορα, ασε να δουμε.

----------


## Kyriakos

> Μου φαίνεται πάλι μόνος σου θέλεις να τα πιείς


Αν το κάνουμε μετά τις 15/11, θα τα πιούμε μαζί? οχι.

¶ρα, ναι, θέλω νέα μέλη να τα πίνουμε.

ΑΑ - επίτιμο μέλος

----------


## lifesea

> Αν το κάνουμε μετά τις 15/11, θα τα πιούμε μαζί? οχι.
> 
> ¶ρα, ναι, θέλω νέα μέλη να τα πίνουμε.
> 
> ΑΑ - επίτιμο μέλος


αρχισαμε......παλι δηλωσεις????
μην μεινουμε στιε δηλωσεις ομως ετσι?

ΜΦΧ

----------


## lifesea

θα παρακαλοθσα οσι ψηφιζετε να το γραφετε κιολας για να ξερουμε ακριβως τι γινεται  :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

> Αν το κάνουμε μετά τις 15/11, θα τα πιούμε μαζί? οχι.
> 
> ¶ρα, ναι, θέλω νέα μέλη να τα πίνουμε.
> 
> ΑΑ - επίτιμο μέλος


Υπονοείς κάτι  :Confused:

----------


## Kyriakos

> Υπονοείς κάτι


Όχι δεν εννοώ τίποτα. Έτσι και αλλιώς, δεν θα πιώ....

----------


## lifesea

> Όχι δεν εννοώ τίποτα. Έτσι και αλλιώς, δεν θα πιώ....


ΩΠΑ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙΣ.....

----------


## efouskayak

> Όχι δεν εννοώ τίποτα. Έτσι και αλλιώς, δεν θα πιώ....


Πάρτε του κάποιος την θερμοκρασία... αρχίζω και ανησυχώ !!!!!!

----------


## Kyriakos

Μπαίνω στο στάδιο 2.... αποχή...

----------


## lifesea

> Μπαίνω στο στάδιο 2.... αποχή...


και πως θα αντεξεις εμας τους ποτες  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Kyriakos

> και πως θα αντεξεις εμας τους ποτες


Θα κερνάω perrier.

----------


## efouskayak

> Θα κερνάω perrier.


Τώρα και σε σφηνάκι !!!!!!  :Razz:

----------


## v.g.

> Αν το κάνουμε μετά τις 15/11, θα τα πιούμε μαζί? οχι.
> 
> ¶ρα, ναι, θέλω νέα μέλη να τα πίνουμε.
> 
> ΑΑ - επίτιμο μέλος


Αν δε με απαταει η μνημη μου, οι ΑΑ ΔΕΝ πινουν!

Οχι το αντιθετο!
Κανω λαθοσ?

----------


## Kyriakos

Τα μέλη στο ΑΑ δεν.

Τα μέλη στο "Ναυτιλιά" ναι.

----------


## lifesea

> Τα μέλη στο ΑΑ δεν.
> 
> Τα μέλη στο "Ναυτιλιά" ναι.



εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε μας βλεπουν και μας διαβαζουν....και αλλοι.......
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!!  :Razz:  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Kyriakos

ΣτΜ: Ναυτιλία, όχι Ναυτιλιά (!)

διαφήμιση κάνουμε... καλά περνάμε... πίνοντας Perrier!

----------


## Petros

Kανονισε να σου κανουν παραπομπη στους κανονες λειτουργιας του σιτε (Ελληνικο ετσι, δεν μπορειτε να πειτε...) για διαφημιση μαρκας οσον αφορα το Περιερ (Παλι Ελληνικο).

----------


## Kyriakos

Κρασί ή τεκίλα?

----------


## lifesea

> Κρασί ή τεκίλα?


μπυρα?  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Nikolas78

Ψήφισα και εγώ μπυραρία (νομίζω την αλλάξαν την μπύρα και την γράφουν με γιώτα  :Confused:  πια αλλά δεν κόβω και το κεφάλι μου) κυρίως για τους συνοδευτικούς μεζέδες!  :Wink:  

Την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή πέρασα λίγο καθυστερημένος (ΤΟ LOST έφταιγε) αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να εντοπίσω στην είσοδο ή στη Vodafone κανέναν, οπότε αν γίνεται  θα πρότεινα  να κλειστεί τραπέζι.

----------


## Eleni

εγώ θεωρούμαι νέο μέλος?  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## joyce

:grin: Καλημερούδια σας!!!!
Απ'ο,τι κατάλαβα απο μπύρα πάτε καλά!!! Εγώ πάλι δεν είμαι της μπύρας αλλά δεν θα τα χαλάσουμε εκεί, πάμε όπου θέλει η πλειοψηφία αρκεί να βρεθούμε και να περάσουμε καλά  :Wink:  .

Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα 3/11/06 ή να το πω αλλιώς, προτιμώ τις Παρασκευές.

Φιλιά σε όλους σας και καλή δουλειά:grin: 

J.

P.S. Ψήφισα μεζεπωλείο

----------


## lifesea

> Ψήφισα και εγώ μπυραρία (νομίζω την αλλάξαν την μπύρα και την γράφουν με γιώτα  πια αλλά δεν κόβω και το κεφάλι μου) κυρίως για τους συνοδευτικούς μεζέδες!


eimaste ths palias sxolhs....

----------


## joyce

> εγώ θεωρούμαι νέο μέλος? ops:


Ας μην βάζουμε ταμπέλες, δεν εχει νόημα!! Τί νέο τι παλιό!
Η καλή παρέα εχει σημασία, ετσι δεν ειναι?? :Wink:

----------


## Azzos

KALHMERA PAIDIA....
ego psifisa mezedopolio......1 me 3 Noembriou (any day) einai kala gia emena....apofasiste kai eimai mesa

----------


## Petros

Εγω δε λεω τι ψηφισα κραταω την ψηφοφορια μυστικη συμφωνα με το Συνταγμα.

----------


## Petros

Γιατι δεν μπορω να ψηφισω πολλες φορες? Ποιανου ιδεα ηταν αυτη?

----------


## Eleni

ουπς! Τετάρτες και Παρασκευές έχω μάθημα ως τις 10!
Εγώ λέω να πάμε μουσικό μεζεδοπωλείο...
Το "Πηνελόπη και Μνηστήρες" είναι και μες το κλίμα  :Very Happy:

----------


## lifesea

> Γιατι δεν μπορω να ψηφισω πολλες φορες? Ποιανου ιδεα ηταν αυτη?


ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ.

ΜΦΧ.

----------


## Petros

EΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ. ΔΑΧΤΥΛΟΣ LIFESEA.

MEX

----------


## Kyriakos

> ουπς! Τετάρτες και Παρασκευές έχω μάθημα ως τις 10!
> Εγώ λέω να πάμε μουσικό μεζεδοπωλείο...
> Το "Πηνελόπη και Μνηστήρες" είναι και μες το κλίμα


Που είναι αυτό?

----------


## Petros

Ti psifizoume tosi ora? Gia na parete apofasi etsi?

Tha ta paro tora...

----------


## joyce

> Ti psifizoume tosi ora? Gia na parete apofasi etsi?
> 
> Tha ta paro tora...


Mη τολμήσεις, άστα κάτω!!!!  :Very Happy:  
Ηρέμησε Πέτρο!!

----------


## lifesea

εχει μπει μια ψηφοφορια....με συγκεκριμενη ερωτηση....οτι βγει απο εκει και περα θα αποφασισουμε το μερος.

----------


## Eleni

> Που είναι αυτό?


Εχω πάει και στα δύο, για τώρα φυσικά προτείνω του Παγκρατίου.
Ολες τις φορές ο κόσμος περνάει ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ εκεί. Καλό φαγητό, κρασί και ωραία μουσική, να χορέψουμε και λιγακι! (Χορεύουν οι ναυτικοί??!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

http://www.pinelopi-mnistires.gr/pagrati/pagrati.html

http://www.myworld.gr/browse/13111

Εγώ έχω ψηφίσει μεζεδοπωλείο και προτείνω μέρος για να μαζέψω ψήφους χαχα

----------


## lifesea

> Εχω πάει και στα δύο, για τώρα φυσικά προτείνω του Παγκρατίου.
> Ολες τις φορές ο κόσμος περνάει ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ εκεί. Καλό φαγητό, κρασί και ωραία μουσική, να χορέψουμε και λιγακι! (Χορεύουν οι ναυτικοί??!! )
> 
> http://www.pinelopi-mnistires.gr/pagrati/pagrati.html
> 
> http://www.myworld.gr/browse/13111
> 
> Εγώ έχω ψηφίσει μεζεδοπωλείο και προτείνω μέρος για να μαζέψω ψήφους χαχα


ξαναλεω....πρωτα την ημερομηνια και οτι βγει απο την ψηφοφορια ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ.

----------


## v.g.

> ξαναλεω....πρωτα την ημερομηνια και οτι βγει απο την ψηφοφορια ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ.


θα λεγα πωσ ειναι καλυτερα η συναντηση να γινει μετα τη δουλεια.
Απ'οτι καταλαβα τοτε εχει την περισσοτερη συμμετοχη!

----------


## joyce

Ψηφίζω "ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ" ή όποιο άλλο παρεμφερές, δε με χαλάει.
Επίσης αρκετά καλό είναι και ο "ΑΧΙΝΟΣ" στη Φρεαττύδα (live κάθε Κυριακή), ετσι για εναλλακτική  :Wink:

----------


## joyce

> ξαναλεω....πρωτα την ημερομηνια και οτι βγει απο την ψηφοφορια ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ.


ΟΚ ΕΛΗΦΘΗ! :S

----------


## lifesea

*ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ 
ΨΗΦΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΣ 30/10/2006 ΓΙΑ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΟΣ.
ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΟΚ???

ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ  ΤΟ ΓΡΑΨΩΩΩ???? ΕΕΕ????*

----------


## joyce

> *ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ 
> ΨΗΦΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΣ 30/10/2006 ΓΙΑ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΟΣ.
> ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΟΚ???
> 
> ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ  ΤΟ ΓΡΑΨΩΩΩ???? ΕΕΕ????*



EΝΤΑΞΕΙ, ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΛΑΘΟΣ!! SORRY!!

----------


## v.g.

> *ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ 
> ΨΗΦΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΣ 30/10/2006 ΓΙΑ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΟΣ.
> ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΟΚ???
> 
> ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ  ΤΟ ΓΡΑΨΩΩΩ???? ΕΕΕ????*



5-6 ακομα....

----------


## lifesea

> 5-6 ακομα....


ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ 
ΨΗΦΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΣ 30/10/2006 ΓΙΑ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΟΣ.
ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΟΚ???

ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΨΩΩΩ???? ΕΕΕ????


ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ 
ΨΗΦΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΣ 30/10/2006 ΓΙΑ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΟΣ.
ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΟΚ???

ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΨΩΩΩ???? ΕΕΕ????


ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ 
ΨΗΦΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΣ 30/10/2006 ΓΙΑ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΟΣ.
ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΟΚ???

ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΨΩΩΩ???? ΕΕΕ????


ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ 
ΨΗΦΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΣ 30/10/2006 ΓΙΑ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΟΣ.
ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΟΚ???

ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΨΩΩΩ???? ΕΕΕ????


ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ 
ΨΗΦΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΣ 30/10/2006 ΓΙΑ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΟΣ.
ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΟΚ???

ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΨΩΩΩ???? ΕΕΕ????


ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ 
ΨΗΦΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΣ 30/10/2006 ΓΙΑ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΟΣ.
ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΟΚ???

ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΨΩΩΩ???? ΕΕΕ????



ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ 
ΨΗΦΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΣ 30/10/2006 ΓΙΑ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΟΣ.
ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΟΚ???

ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΨΩΩΩ???? ΕΕΕ????

ΜΦΧ

----------


## v.g.

> ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ...ΓΡΑΨΩΩΩ???? ΕΕΕ????
> 
> ΜΦΧ


Ειδες ποσο απλο ειναι?!!!!

----------


## lifesea

> Ειδες ποσο απλο ειναι?!!!!


εχε χαρη σημερα που δεν μπορω να σου απαντησωωωω....ειχαμε επισκεψεις βλεπεις..... :Razz: 

ξερεις εσυ  :Wink:

----------


## Eleni

ο "αχινος" δεν ειναι αυτο το πολυ ακριβό? η "πηνελόπη" ειναι σε πολυ κανονικες τιμες

lifesea ξεκόλλα!
10-15 ατομα ειμαστε και μπαινοβγαίνουμε, οι περισσότεροι ψηφισαν

αλλα επειδή σε καταλαβαίνω...

*ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΓΑΖΙΑ μονο ΨΗΦΟΙ*
είδες για να σαι γραφίστρια... :-)

----------


## Kyriakos

Συμμαζευτείτε λίγο γιατί πλατιάζετε.

----------


## joyce

> εχε χαρη σημερα που δεν μπορω να σου απαντησωωωω....ειχαμε επισκεψεις βλεπεις.....
> 
> ξερεις εσυ



Κι εμείς "του σπιτιού" είμαστε !! :Wink:

----------


## lifesea

> ο "αχινος" δεν ειναι αυτο το πολυ ακριβό? η "πηνελόπη" ειναι σε πολυ κανονικες τιμες
> 
> lifesea ξεκόλλα!
> 10-15 ατομα ειμαστε και μπαινοβγαίνουμε, οι περισσότεροι ψηφισαν
> 
> αλλα επειδή σε καταλαβαίνω...
> 
> *ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΓΑΖΙΑ μονο ΨΗΦΟΙ*
> είδες για να σαι γραφίστρια... :-)


λιγο προσοχη πως μιλας ``ξεκολλα``. Δεν γνωριζομαστε νομιζω ετσι?

----------


## Eleni

ψηφίζουμε κάπου ώρα και ημερομηνία?
εγώ 1 και 3 /11 μπορώ μετά τις 10.30, 2 του μηνός free

----------


## v.g.

> εχε χαρη σημερα που δεν μπορω να σου απαντησωωωω....ειχαμε επισκεψεις βλεπεις.....
> 
> ξερεις εσυ


Η αληθεια ειναι πωσ ΟΛΑ τα ξερω εγω!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Eleni

> λιγο προσοχη πως μιλας ``ξεκολλα``. Δεν γνωριζομαστε νομιζω ετσι?


παρεξηγήσεις του internet... και μένα επιθετικό μου φάνηκε το ύφος σου αλλά προσπέρασα...

όχι δε γνωριζόμαστε

----------


## lifesea

> παρεξηγήσεις του internet... και μένα επιθετικό μου φάνηκε το ύφος σου αλλά προσπέρασα...
> 
> όχι δε γνωριζόμαστε



αααα...επιθετικο να ζητησω και συγνωμη?
 που απο το πρωι σας λεω τι πρεπει να κανετε και συνεχιζετε το βιολι σας???

και το ``ξεκολλα`` αλλου.

----------


## joyce

ΑLLOU FUN PARK το'χουμε κανει εδω μέσα ή μου φαίνεται??? :Confused:

----------


## efouskayak

Κορίτσια για ηρεμία... συνάντηση κανονίζετε ... ήρεμαααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lifesea

> Κορίτσια για ηρεμία... συνάντηση κανονίζετε ... ήρεμαααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα


ηρεμια υπηρχε....αλλα....
και λιγο σεβασμος δεν βλαπτει.

ας επανερθουμε στο πνευμα της συναντησης  :Smile: 

ΜΦΧ

Υ.Γ. Πετρο που εισαι?

----------


## Petros

Λειπω ο ανθρωπος εχω λιγη δουλεια και οι τσουπρες τα κανουνε ρημαδιο...

Αμα φαμε του σκασμου πως θα χορεψουμε μετα? Mπυραρια να παμε.

Κανονιστε να πιαστειτε μαλλι με μαλλι (αν και μου αρεσουν ιδιαιτερα τα cat fights).

----------


## v.g.

> Κανονιστε να πιαστειτε μαλλι με μαλλι (αν και μου αρεσουν ιδιαιτερα τα cat fights).



ξερω ενα καλο μαγαζι να πας...εχει πολλες γατες εκει!!!

----------


## Petros

Oxi thelo Real life - Human - Wild - Live Action.

(den grafetai ellinika ayto).-

----------


## v.g.

> Oxi thelo Real life - Human - Wild - Live Action.
> 
> (den grafetai ellinika ayto).-


Χμμμμ......

----------


## lifesea

ωραια ηρθαμε στα ισια μας

α ρε Πετρο αλλαξες παλι την ροη  :Smile:

----------


## Petros

Αν και εδω μεσα που μπλεχτηκα τη στιγμη που μπλεχτηκα μπορει να με παρει καμια ξωφαλτση.

Και μονο να βλεπω ειπα θελω.(Τα βιτσια μου φτανουν μεχρι ενα οριο, Ε ρε τι αλλο θα πω τωρα που θα λειπει η Εφη...)

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> (Τα βιτσια μου φτανουν μεχρι ενα οριο, *Ε ρε τι αλλο θα πω τωρα που θα λειπει η Εφη.*..)


 
Όσο λείπει η ΈΦΗ την επίβλεψη του φόρουμ θα την έχω εγώ  :Wink:

----------


## lifesea

> Όσο λείπει η ΈΦΗ την επίβλεψη του φόρουμ θα την έχω εγώ


Πετρο εισαι και τυχερος . . . . . .
θα σε σωζει ο Νικος τωρα..... :Razz:

----------


## Petros

Eσυ εισαι λιγοτερο αυστηρος. Η Εφη ειναι terminator εχουμε πει.

Καλα δεν ειπαμε και τιποτα ο ορος cat fight ειναι ευρεως γνωστος. Θα βαλω δημοσκοπηση ποιος ξερει τον ορο.

----------


## elpida

αλησπερα σε ολουσ λοιπον και παλι!βρηκα και γω λιγο χρονο να κατσω στο ιντερνετ!!!!απ'οτι ειδα η ελενη και η lifesea λογωμαχησανε ολιγον τι!!!!!βρε κοριτσια συναντηση κανονιζετε μην τσακωνοσαστε!!!!!δεν ξερω και τι προηγηθηκε φυσικα αλλα με ψυχραιμια και συζητηση ολα λυνονται!!!θεληση καλη να υπρχει και ολα καλα!!!!!!

----------


## Eleni

lifesea sorry, τραβάω τα μαλλιά μου σήμερα το πρωί (μόνη μου χα χα - προς δυσαρέστηση των υπολοίπων!)

άσχετο αλλά δε κατάλαβα πως είσαι κοπέλα... αυτά παθαίνεις για να σαι νέος... (χειρότερα άμα δε σέβεσαι και τον παληό!  :Very Happy:  )

τα υπόλοιπα θα στα πω private... (προς δυσαρέστηση των υπολοίπων... ξανά! χαχα)

φιλιά σε όλους... και να πάμε μεζεδοπωλείο Ε!?

----------


## Eleni

> Oxi thelo Real life - Human - Wild - Live Action.
> 
> (den grafetai ellinika ayto).-


 
Πέτρο ξέρω 2-3 καλά pet shop να σου συστήσω... :-) :-)

Νίκο έτσι όπως μπήκες μοιάζει να λιγουρεύτηκες να γίνεις διαιτητής στον αγώνα χαχα

lifesea *συγνώμηηηη *

----------


## marinero

> Mήπως πρέπει να κανουμε συνάντηση?
> Μήπως πρέπει να πάμε για καφεδάκι?
> Μήπως να γνωρίσουμε νέα μέλη?
> 
> Ανάμεσα στις ημερομηνιες 1/11/2006 & 3/11/2006 τι επιλεγετε?


 1/11/06 Logo Eppagelmatikon ypohreoseon.
Sygnomh alla den exo ellhnikous charactires.
Tha haro poly na gnoristoume

----------


## Petros

[quote=Eleni;17119]Πέτρο ξέρω 2-3 καλά pet shop να σου συστήσω... :-) :-)

quote]

Human = Ανθρωπινο 

Ποσες φορες θα το πω ο ανθρωπος (=human)?

----------


## v.g.

[QUOTE=Petros;17126]


> Πέτρο ξέρω 2-3 καλά pet shop να σου συστήσω... :-) :-)
> 
> quote]
> 
> Human = Ανθρωπινο 
> 
> Ποσες φορες θα το πω ο ανθρωπος (=human)?


τελικα τι θελεισ? 
κατ φαιτσ ή χιουμαν φαιτσ????
Διαλεξε..

----------


## Petros

Cat = Woman = Γυναικα

Ολα λιανα / ψιλα πρεπει να τα κανω?

Τσ Τσ Τσ...

----------


## v.g.

> Cat = Woman = Γυναικα
> 
> Ολα λιανα / ψιλα πρεπει να τα κανω?
> 
> Τσ Τσ Τσ...


Ποτε ακριβως αλλαξαν οι κοσμοθεωριες και δεν το πηρα χαμπαρι?
Τελευταια φορα που ειδα ΑΝΙΜΑΛ πλανετ, ειπαν πως οι γατες ανηκουν στο ΖΩΙΚΟ βασιλειο...

----------


## Petros

Αντε παλι μαθημα:

Mεταφορα = Οταν δεν λεμε κατι με την κυριολεκτικη (πραγματικη) εννοια, αλλα αλληγορικα (κοινως ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΙΚΑ).

Dr Petros.

PS: Κοσμοθεωρια? Αλλη Ελλη Κοκκινου μας βρηκε απο κει. Μωρε καλα σου ελεγα εγω για τα τραπεζια.

----------


## joyce

Λύσαξες με την Μπυραρία πια....

----------


## v.g.

> Αντε παλι μαθημα:
> 
> Mεταφορα = Οταν δεν λεμε κατι με την κυριολεκτικη (πραγματικη) εννοια, αλλα αλληγορικα (κοινως ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΙΚΑ).
> 
> Dr Petros.
> 
> PS: Κοσμοθεωρια? Αλλη Ελλη Κοκκινου μας βρηκε απο κει. Μωρε καλα σου ελεγα εγω για τα τραπεζια.


Κοσμοθεωρια δεν ειναι μια λεξη "ιδιοκτησια" της Ελλης Κοκκινου...
χρησιμοποιειται ευρεως!

----------


## Petros

Na sas po kala den tsakonosastan mones sas?

H lifesea ftaiei pali pou me fonakse...

MEX

----------


## lifesea

> Na sas po kala den tsakonosastan mones sas?
> 
> H lifesea ftaiei pali pou me fonakse...
> 
> MEX


ειδες οτι δεν τα βγαζεις περα και φταιω εγω τωρα???  :Wink: 

ΜΦΧ

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Eleni

> Cat = Woman = Γυναικα
> 
> Ολα λιανα / ψιλα πρεπει να τα κανω?
> 
> Τσ Τσ Τσ...


οι γυναίκες γάτες εκδηλώνονται μόνο σε μουσικά μεζεδοπωλεία χιχι

κι αυτός ο marinero με το ένα μήνυμα και ψήφο *φαίνεται σαν* κάποιος να προσπαθεί να κάνει σαμποτάζ στους ψήφους!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## joyce

Καλημερούδια σε όλους σας !! :Smile: 

Ελπίζω σήμερα που είναι Παρασκευή να έχουμε καλύτερη διάθεση!!
Καλή δύναμη και καλή δουλίτσα !!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Κάτι μου λέει οτι η επόμενη συνάντηση θα είναι σε Μπυραρία  :Wink:

----------


## Petros

Τι θα γινει? Θα παμε καμια βολτα να πανε κατω τα φαρμακια?

Για ημερομηνια εχουμε ψηφισει/καταληξει?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Τι θα γινει? Θα παμε καμια βολτα να πανε κατω τα φαρμακια?
> 
> Για ημερομηνια εχουμε ψηφισει/καταληξει?


30/10 ολοκληρώνεται η ψηφοφορία και στην συνέχεια θα αποφασίσουμε γι το μέρος αν κάνω λάθος σε κάτι να με διορθώσει η lifesea που οργανώνει την 14η Συνάντηση μας .

----------


## joyce

Σας εύχομαι να έχετε ενα ευχάριστο και ξεκούραστο σαββατο-κύριακο και ......οχι πολυ αλκοόλ!!! :Wink:

----------


## marinero

> οι γυναίκες γάτες εκδηλώνονται μόνο σε μουσικά μεζεδοπωλεία χιχι
> 
> κι αυτός ο marinero με το ένα μήνυμα και ψήφο *φαίνεται σαν* κάποιος να προσπαθεί να κάνει σαμποτάζ στους ψήφους!!!


Giati les tetoia pragmata afoy xereis enas marinero apokleiete na skeftete ponhra san ta psaria eimaste
pantos an einai na me theoreis sampoter na akyroso thn psifo moy.
Kalo weekend

----------


## Petros

an einai mpyraria min tin akyroseis, an den einai eheis dikio pou pareksigithikes, den einai sosta pragmata ayta.

----------


## marinero

> an einai mpyraria min tin akyroseis, an den einai eheis dikio pou pareksigithikes, den einai sosta pragmata ayta.


Katalaves Petro na vroume kai mpela,ego eida pou theloun oi polloi kai eipa kai ego to idio na tous kano to hatiri san neo melos ofeilo na akoloutho.
Pantos ola OK den trexei tsai ,asteia leme 

Kalimera se olous

----------


## Petros

More katalava ego den ta ksero nomizeis...Mi masas omos ego na deis ti eho akousei...

----------


## v.g.

> Katalaves Petro na vroume kai mpela,ego eida pou theloun oi polloi kai eipa kai ego to idio na tous kano to hatiri san neo melos ofeilo na akoloutho.
> Pantos ola OK den trexei tsai ,asteia leme 
> 
> Kalimera se olous


 
Kαλα εκανες και ψηφισεσ μπυραρια!
Να παμε να πιουμε θελουμε..οχι να φαμε!
(καλα ισως και μερικοι να θελουν να τσιμπησουν τιποτα...χμμμ σε ποιον αναφερομαι αραγε?!)

----------


## lifesea

> Kαλα εκανες και ψηφισεσ μπυραρια!
> Να παμε να πιουμε θελουμε..οχι να φαμε!
> (καλα ισως και μερικοι να θελουν να τσιμπησουν τιποτα...χμμμ σε ποιον αναφερομαι αραγε?!)


σε ποιον?????

----------


## Eleni

...ωχ μωρέ...
να το αλλάξω και γω και να το κάνω μπυραρία...
αν αυτό θέλουν οι πολλοί...

ασε που έφαγα του σκασμού αυτό το ΣΚ... :-)

καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους σας

----------


## Petros

Ποιος θελει μπυραρια? Δεν καταλαβα...Εγω μεζεδοπωλειο ψηφισα.

----------


## v.g.

> σε ποιον?????



Ξεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεερει αυτος...! :Wink:

----------


## Azzos

Telika exete apofasisi pia mera 8a synanti8oume??eite gia mpiraria eite gia mezedopolio...

----------


## lifesea

Καλημερα,
βλεπω οτι η μπυραρια ειναι 1η στην προτιμηση σας....!!!!
Αρα μας για μπυτοκατανιξηηηηηηη ΟΕΟ

Θα ηθελα να γραψετε εντελως μονολεκτικα την ημερα που θελετε....
ΤΕΤΕΡΤΗ 
ή 
ΠΕΜΠΤΗ
και ποσα ατομα ο καθενας.


δεν γραφω την Παρασκευη γιατι ολοι κατι θα εχουμε να κανουμε  :Wink: 
και επειδη την προηγουμενη φορα που ειχαμε για Παρασκευη(13η συναντηση) ΟΟΟΛΟΙΙΙΙ ειπαν ΝΑΙ και κανενας δεν ηρθε γι'αυτο λεω οχι για Παρασκευη.

Υ.Γ.την μπυραρια θα την συζητησουμε αυριο.

ΜΦΧ

----------


## v.g.

> Καλημερα,
> βλεπω οτι η μπυραρια ειναι 1η στην προτιμηση σας....!!!!
> Αρα μας για μπυτοκατανιξηηηηηηη ΟΕΟ
> 
> Θα ηθελα να γραψετε εντελως μονολεκτικα την ημερα που θελετε....
> ΤΕΤΕΡΤΗ 
> ή 
> ΠΕΜΠΤΗ
> και ποσα ατομα ο καθενας.
> ...



ε ΟΧΙ και κανενασ. :Surprised:  ..εγω πηγα!

----------


## joyce

Καλημέρα σε όλους κι απο μένα!! Καλή εβδομάδα!!

Αν και δύσκολο για μένα οι καθημερινές αλλά αν τελικά συμφωνήσουν κι οι υπόλοιποι, θα προτιμούσα Πέμπτη και θα είμαι μόνη μου.

Καλή δουλίτσα σε όλους.

----------


## Eleni

εγώ ΤΕΤΕΡΤΗ δε μπορώ, μονο ΠΕΜΠΤΗ :-)))))))και το πιθανότερο μόνη...  ίσως και μια φίλη

----------


## lifesea

> εγώ ΤΕΤΕΡΤΗ δε μπορώ, μονο ΠΕΜΠΤΗ :-)))))))και το πιθανότερο μόνη...  ίσως και μια φίλη


ean ginetai akribws gia na ypologistei to trapezi.

----------


## v.g.

> ean ginetai akribws gia na ypologistei to trapezi.


πεμπτη.
Δεν ξερω ακριβως

----------


## Eleni

για να είναι έγκυρη η ψηφοφορία δεν θα πρέπει κανονικά να εμφανιστούν 22 άτομα (ή όσοι τελικά είναι οι ψήφοι) και να πουν πότε και πόσοι μπορούν?????

λέω τώρα εγώ....

μόλις ξέρω σίγουρα θα σου πω lifesea για το αν θα έρθει ή όχι η φίλη μου

----------


## Petros

> Θα ηθελα να γραψετε εντελως μονολεκτικα την ημερα που θελετε....
> ΤΕΤΕΡΤΗ 
> ή 
> ΠΕΜΠΤΗ
> και ποσα ατομα ο καθενας.


Πεμπτη και ατομα αυριο.

----------


## Nikolas78

Ψηφίζω Πέμπτη και εγώ!
Χωρίς συνοδεία αυτή τη φορά

----------


## Asterias

Κ εγώ μέσα, Κ για όποια απο τις 2 μέρες!!! Καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους

----------


## lifesea

Καλημερα,
εχουμε και λεμε....

Προτιμηση=Μπυραρια.

Ημερα= *Πεμπτη*(αυτο φαινεται απο τις απαντησεις σας).

Μερος=*ΖΥΘΟΣ....*στην Λ.Κηφισιας (διπλα στο νοσοκομειο ΥΓΕΙΑ στο ρευμα καθοδου προς Αθηνα).

Ωρα προσελευσης = *21:00*....θα κλεισω τραπεζι στο ονομα ΝΑΥΤΙLIA. :Smile: 

Y.Γ. αυτη τη φορα εχουμε παλι ΒΠ συναντηση...(γιατι η προηγουμενη δεν πετυχε).Η επομενη  η 15η θα ειναι ΝΠ.(με αλλα λογια μια βουνο -μια θαλασσα).  :Wink: 

αααα...και ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα παρκαρισματος  :Wink:

----------


## v.g.

> αααα...και ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα παρκαρισματος


A, παλι καλα γιατι πιανει πολυ χωρο η λιμουζινα μου!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Δέν βλέπω συμμετοχές ?????

----------


## joyce

> Δέν βλέπω συμμετοχές ?????


ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ!!

ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ.

----------


## Petros

2 Aτομα για την Πεμπτη. 

Για το μαγαζι εχω ακουσει καλα λογια αν και το διαλεξε η lifesea. Mην επηρεαστειτε.

ΜΦΧ.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> αν και το διαλεξε η lifesea. Mην επηρεαστειτε.
> 
> ΜΦΧ.


Συμφωνώ μαζι σου  :Wink:

----------


## v.g.

> Δέν βλέπω συμμετοχές ?????



Θελεισ και συμμετοχεσ????

Γραψε 2-3 ναυτεσ απο μενα.....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Θελεισ και συμμετοχεσ????
> 
> Γραψε 2-3 ναυτεσ απο μενα.....


να προσέξεις να μην έχουν βάρδια εκείνη την μέρα  :Wink:

----------


## v.g.

> να προσέξεις να μην έχουν βάρδια εκείνη την μέρα



Μην ανησυχεισ, πιανουμε λιμανι την πεμπτη...
Στο ιδιο πλοιο ειμαστε ολοι... :Wink:

----------


## Azzos

ego eimai mesa.isos me 1-2 atoma mazi mou....

----------


## joyce

ΕΛΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΟ ..." ΝΑΥΤΗΣ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΣΤΗ ΣΤΕΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ......ΜΠΥΡΑΡΙΑ :Wink: "

----------


## Asterias

*K εγώωωω μέσα!!! Πράγματι ο Ζύθος είναι πολύ ωραίο μαγαζί.*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Δεν βλέπω κίνηση απο τπυς καινούριους πάλι η γνωστή καλή παρέα θα μαζευτεί......   :Wink:

----------


## phbenv

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
είναι αργά να πω οτί θέλω να ρθω και γω με ένα φίλο μου?

----------


## Petros

Εγω λεω να την αφησουμε και ας αργησε. Ας παει και το παλιαμπελο...Δωστε τοπο στην οργη...Βαλτε λιγο νερο στο κρασι σας...

----------


## lifesea

> Δεν βλέπω κίνηση απο τπυς καινούριους πάλι η γνωστή καλή παρέα θα μαζευτεί......


χμμμμμ δεν μου λες εσυ....δηλωσες? - ψηφισες? ε?  :Razz: 
και ρωτας κιολας εαν υπαρχει κινηση και ενδιαφερον... :Razz: 

ΜΦΧ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> χμμμμμ δεν μου λες εσυ....δηλωσες? - ψηφισες? ε? 
> και ρωτας κιολας εαν υπαρχει κινηση και ενδιαφερον...
> 
> ΜΦΧ


Εγώ μάλλον δεν θα καταφέρω να βρεθώ στην όμορφη παρέα σας.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> είναι αργά να πω οτί θέλω να ρθω και γω με ένα φίλο μου?


Φυσικά και δεν είναι ΄.

----------


## Azzos

Pros Lifesea:

8a er8o sthn synantisi pou 8a ginei ayrio stis 21:00 me 2 akoma filous mesa apo thn naytilia...

----------


## triad

πως ακριβώς ερχόμαστε εκεί με λεωφορεία, κλπ?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> πως ακριβώς ερχόμαστε εκεί με λεωφορεία, κλπ?


απο ποια περιοχή θα έρθεις για να σου πούμε ακριβώς ??

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*14η Συνάντηση του naytilia.gr
*
*Σήμερα Πέμπτη 02/11/06
Μαγαζί : ΖΥΘΟΣ στην Λ.Κηφισίας (δίπλα στο νοσοκομείο ΥΓΕΙΑ στο ρεύμα καθόδου προς Αθήνα).
Ωρα προσέλευσης = 21:00....*
*Τραπέζι στο όνομα ΝΑΥΤΙLIA.gr*

*Σας περιμένουμε ............*
*

**Συμμετοχές μέχρι στιγμής :*

1. lifesea
2. Asterias
3. joyce
4. Petros + 2 άτομα
5. Vasiliki + 2 άτομα
6. phbenv + 2 άτομα
7. Azzos + 1 άτομο

----------


## marinero

> χμμμμμ δεν μου λες εσυ....δηλωσες? - ψηφισες? ε? 
> και ρωτας κιολας εαν υπαρχει κινηση και ενδιαφερον...
> 
> ΜΦΧ


Paidia tha sas do to vrady

----------


## Petros

Petros + 1 oxi Petros + 2 ektos aprooptou

----------


## joyce

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ !!

ΑΠΛΑ ENΗΜΕΡΩΝΩ TOYΣ YΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΥΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ''ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ'' ΜΕΣΩ E-MAIL, ΟΤΙ ΕΛΑΒΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ E-MAIL (hotmail) ΜΕ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗΣ. ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ 2 ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ, ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 5 ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ.

ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΙ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΟΝΤΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ 14Η ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΛΑΒΕΙ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ, ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΔΙΕΥΚΡΙΝΗΣΤΕ/ΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΙΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΚΡΙΒΗΣ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ 14Η ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ.

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ
ΚΑΛΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ

----------


## Nikolas78

Έχω δηλώσει και εγώ συμμετοχή πριν λίγες μέρες!!  απλά δεν πρόλαβα να μπω καθόλου από προχτές

20.15 έχω οδοντίατρο οπότε θα έρθω λίγο καθυστερημένος...δυστυχώς για μένα θα απαγορεύεται να φάω το παραμικρό και θα περιοριστώ σε μπίρες...κρίμα και μου αρέσουν οι ποικιλίες..

----------


## efouskayak

πιειτε και μια στην υγεια μας  :Razz:

----------


## Azzos

azzos+2 kai 21:30 8a eimaste ekei!!!

----------


## Petros

Petros + 1 ETA ABT 21:45 LT AGW-WP-UCE. (OPTION +/- 15 MIN.)

----------


## joyce

> Petros + 1 ETA ABT 21:45 LT AGW-WP-UCE. (OPTION +/- 15 MIN.)


Γεια σου βρε Πέτρο με τα ναυτιλιακά abreviations σου!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Petros

YR COMMENTS NTD,

THNKS/RGRDS.

----------


## Petros

Να πουμε τιποτα για σημερα να φτιαξει το κεφι. 

Το μαγαζι εμαθα οτι εχει και πολυ καλο φαγητο και υπεροχα γλυκα.

Οσοι ψηφισατε μεζεδοπωλειο δε θα φυγετε παραπονουμενοι. 

Οσοι παλι ψηφισατε ιστιοπλοικο θε ειστε παραπονεμενοι γιατι δεν εχει θαλασσα.

Εγω θα φυγω σιγουρα παραπονεμενος γιατι δεν θα χορεψει κανεις στα τραπεζια ΚΑΙ αυτη τη φορα.-

Αυτα.

----------


## v.g.

> Να πουμε τιποτα για σημερα να φτιαξει το κεφι. 
> 
> Το μαγαζι εμαθα οτι εχει και πολυ καλο φαγητο και υπεροχα γλυκα.
> 
> Οσοι ψηφισατε μεζεδοπωλειο δε θα φυγετε παραπονουμενοι. 
> 
> Οσοι παλι ψηφισατε ιστιοπλοικο θε ειστε παραπονεμενοι γιατι δεν εχει θαλασσα.
> 
> Εγω θα φυγω σιγουρα παραπονεμενος γιατι δεν θα χορεψει κανεις στα τραπεζια ΚΑΙ αυτη τη φορα.-
> ...


Θα εχει και gogo-girls σημερα!!

----------


## Petros

Ολα ωραια και καλα, αλλα gogo girls και cat fights δεν ειχε.

Oυτε χορους στα τραπεζια, αλλα αυτο ηταν αναμενομενο.

Για τα αλλα απογοητευση,,,

(Καλημερα).

----------


## Azzos

h 14h synantisi htan xalia....pote kai pou 8a ginei h 15h?

Kalimera paidia

----------


## v.g.

> h 14h synantisi htan xalia....pote kai pou 8a ginei h 15h?
> 
> Kalimera paidia


 

Σε χαλασαμε τωρα εσενα, ε???

----------


## efouskayak

για λέγε για λέγε........................................... :Cool:

----------


## Azzos

> Σε χαλασαμε τωρα εσενα, ε???


Afto pou me xalase htan pou efiga noris....eprepe na kano person delivery!!!!
Fantaros to palikari....ti na kano....??

----------


## joyce

> Ολα ωραια και καλα, αλλα gogo girls και cat fights δεν ειχε.
> 
> Oυτε χορους στα τραπεζια, αλλα αυτο ηταν αναμενομενο.
> 
> Για τα αλλα απογοητευση,,,
> 
> (Καλημερα).


ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙΑ!!!
ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΧΟΡΟΥΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΑ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΠΙΚΑΝΙΚΑ..... "ΟΡΓΙΑ", ΕΤΣΙ?  :Wink:  ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΙΧΑΤΕ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ SERVICE???

ΚΑΛΗ ΔΟΥΛΙΤΣΑ

----------


## v.g.

> Afto pou me xalase htan pou efiga noris....eprepe na kano person delivery!!!!
> Fantaros to palikari....ti na kano....??


Επρεπε να του κανεισ κανενα καψονι....

----------


## Azzos

> Επρεπε να του κανεισ κανενα καψονι....


 
Ase ton kaimeno....(eroteymeno)....se eide kai parelise!!!!den ebale mpoukia gia parti sou......

----------


## v.g.

> Ase ton kaimeno....(eroteymeno)....se eide kai parelise!!!!den ebale mpoukia gia parti sou......


 
Ορεξη εχεισ για πλακιτσεσ πρωι πρωι και παιζεισ και με τον πονο μου.....

----------


## Azzos

> Ορεξη εχεισ για πλακιτσεσ πρωι πρωι και παιζεισ και με τον πονο μου.....


Pio Pono sou????Ego den ksero tipota....aftos einai eroteymenos mazi sou....kai esy ton eftises....exete koina endiaferonta...gymnastiki....tyxeroula...pali soukse exeis...

----------


## v.g.

> Pio Pono sou????Ego den ksero tipota....aftos einai eroteymenos mazi sou....kai esy ton eftises....exete koina endiaferonta...gymnastiki....tyxeroula...pali soukse exeis...


 

Αααααα... σε παρακαλω,
το σιτε δεν ειναι dating!!
Ασ κρατησουμε τουσ τυπους!!
Μιλαμε για  ενα σοβαρο σιτε επιπεδου.... :Wink:

----------


## Nikolas78

Ελπίζω να μην έχασα τίποτα σπουδαίο μετά τις 11μιση που έφυγα νωρίς νωρίς!
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με ταλαιπώρησαν τα δόντια τη νύχτα αλλά τώρα είμαι καλύτερα. Στην επόμενη θα συμμετάσχω και εγώ δυναμιικά στα...πικάντικα όργια  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Περιμένω από τους διοργανωτές /διοργανώτρια την πρόταση για τη 15η!

¶ντε και Παρασκευή σήμερα...μια χαρά!

----------


## v.g.

Λαιφσεε παντωσ ειχαμε ελλειψεισ χτεσ...κατι για 22 ψηφουσ θυμαμαι εγω!!
Πωσ το βλεπεισ εσυ?

----------


## lifesea

> Λαιφσεε παντωσ ειχαμε ελλειψεισ χτεσ...κατι για 22 ψηφουσ θυμαμαι εγω!!
> Πωσ το βλεπεισ εσυ?


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
δεν πειραζει ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΜΕ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!

----------


## Azzos

Ti ora to dialisate??skeftomouna akoma na giriso gia 2o imixrono...

----------


## lifesea

> Ολα ωραια και καλα, αλλα gogo girls και cat fights δεν ειχε.
> 
> Oυτε χορους στα τραπεζια, αλλα αυτο ηταν αναμενομενο.
> 
> Για τα αλλα απογοητευση,,,
> 
> (Καλημερα).


γκρινια γκρινια...

ξεκολα ρε Πετρο---> ΜΦΧ  :Smile:  :Smile: 
 :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Petros

Ποια γκρινια? Ουτε καλο λογο πια δεν μπορει κανεις να πει?

Δεν ειχε και τουαλετα το μαγαζι που μας πηγες...

----------


## lifesea

> Ποια γκρινια? Ουτε καλο λογο πια δεν μπορει κανεις να πει?
> 
> Δεν ειχε και τουαλετα το μαγαζι που μας πηγες...


χαχχχαχαχαχχχαχχαχαχαχαχαχα

το εψαξες και δεν βρηκες?

----------


## joyce

> Ποια γκρινια? Ουτε καλο λογο πια δεν μπορει κανεις να πει?
> 
> Δεν ειχε και τουαλετα το μαγαζι που μας πηγες...


..ΕΙΧΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΓΛΑΣΤΡΕΣ!!

----------


## Petros

Οχι βρε καλες ειστε δεν σαν θεωρω γλαστρες ενταξει.

----------


## joyce

> Οχι βρε καλες ειστε δεν σαν θεωρω γλαστρες ενταξει.


ΜΜΜΜ...ΤΟ ΠΙΑΣΑΜΕ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΝΟΟΥΜΕΝΟ!!! ΝΟ COMMENT!!

"ΞΕΚΟΛΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ...!!!!"  :Wink:

----------


## joyce

ΕΓΩ ΑΠΟΧΩΡΩ!!
ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟΚΥΡΙΑΚΟ!!
ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΤΕ!!

ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΡΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ.

----------


## marinero

> χαχχχαχαχαχχχαχχαχαχαχαχαχα
> 
> το εψαξες και δεν βρηκες?


Δυστυχως δεν μπορεσα τελικα να ερθω τελευταια στιγμη πηγα στην Ραδα και εμπλεξα.
Την 15η ας ελπισοθμε να ειμαστε πιο πολλοι.
Ποτε ειναι η επομενη.

Φιλια σε ολους

----------

